# Full service marina - full boat detail starts at $15.00 ft.



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

Our family currently owns and operates *Harbor View Marine* which is a full service marina (Service Department, Parts Department, Marine Discount Store, Boat Rental/Boat Club)

*Liz's Boat *Detail was established in the 1980's when my family became part of the marine culture. Give me a call so we can discuss your boat further.

Look forward to hearing from you!


----------

